# moroccan touring - gas?



## kevanna1959 (Apr 5, 2010)

we plan to visit morocco shortly and wonder if anyone knows what type of gas bottles are available there. We have been told you need a French regulator and that will fit a Moroccan bottle. Is a Moroccan gas bottle the same as a French bottle, and are the regulators the same, can t you buy one in morocco. anyone out there who can help clear this up please 
ann


----------



## smithiesagain (Jan 8, 2012)

*Moroccan Gas*

Just answered your PM. for any one else the info is,

The regulator here is the same as a UK propane that is with a brass nut that screws on to the cylinder it then as a normal nipple that connects the gas pipe....

Regulators are obviously readily available here as most locals use bottled gas.

You have to buy the cylinder ( same as in UK ) but you wont get a receipt , or a refund unless you return it to the same place.

The price is DH 100 for deposit and DH 42 for the gas, so refills are only DH.42 (about £3.30) bit different than your UK gas.

Currently today the exchange is DH 13.19 to the pound


----------



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: Moroccan Gas*



smithiesagain said:


> Just answered your PM. for any one else the info is,
> 
> The regulator here is the same as a UK propane that is with a brass nut that screws on to the cylinder it then as a normal nipple that connects the gas pipe....
> 
> ...


Although if you have a fixed regulator (not one that sits on top of the bottle) you will need to buy either a new pigtail(hose) to go from your regulator to a french bottle or an adaptor for the end of your hose

The french bottles have a rh mail thread which I believe is the same a s the gaslow bottles. A quick search on ebay should bring results but you do not want a 'filling adaptor'


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

As mentioned you can get gas and regulators just about everywhere. Both cheap!

They come in various bottle colours……..Dark Blue, Light Blue, Metallic Blue, Grean, Red etc. depending where you are and are thus regional issue, hence the colour. In general they can only be exchanged within that area and/or for the same colour bottle.

If you have a "flexi" rubber tube connection just swap.

There was some talk on MHF awhile back regarding Moroccan gas messing up Gaslow fittings/regulators due to it [the Moroccan gas] being "dirty" or whatever……………

.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I can confirm that the gaslow pigtail does fit the big Moroccan bottles as I tried mine on one.

In the end we didn't need one as 2 x gaslows lasted for the time we were there (5 weeks).

What we did do is buy a little 'recycled' Campingaz bottle there which are ridiculously cheap and as mentioned, are available all over the place, about £4 for the bottle including gas, you can also buy the screw on hobs from most souks for a few quid as well although we had our own.

Very handy if you intend to do a lot of cooking outside like we did.

Just donate the bottle to a local when you leave.

Some are not in the best of condition but you can't complain at the price, ours was handy for cooking if you were on a slope :roll: ....










Pete.


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

You will see Camping Gaz bottles country wide and they can be bought and exchanged just about anywhere.

Most will look like they have been continually dropped from a great height and most will leak once the plastic seal had been removed for use.

Having said that if you look around you will now and then find an almost perfect bottle, in good condition and with the Gaz logo still showing. Well worth buying at a fraction of UK cost and keeping for eventual exchange when back in Europe………

.


----------

